# Liberty to take control of SiriusXM?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That seems to be the plan at least. They currently have 52%.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/liberty-media-unveils-sirius-plan-2014-01-05-19485446?link=MW_latest_news

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Will this mean lower rates?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

VaJim said:


> Will this mean lower rates?


Oh - you're FUNNY!


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Will the last subscriber turn out the lights.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

You mean the last of all 25 million?


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

gjrhine said:


> You mean the last of all 25 million?


...something like that


----------

